# FE Sample Questions (with solutions)



## GTE_Admin

Hello,

Please find attached TWO sets of sample questions for FE exam. For solutions, please visit www.GTEservices.com

Thanks,

_GTE_Admin


----------



## wildo05

GTE_Admin said:


> Hello,
> Please find attached TWO sets of sample questions for FE exam. For solutions, please visit www.GTEservices.com
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> _GTE_Admin


----------



## wildo05

Where are the solutions to these problems? I need the solutions to check my work! Thanks again!


----------



## GTE_Admin

The solutions are posted on the site www.GTEservices.com You might have to register at this site (which is free). If you click on appropriate topic on the left navigation menu, each problem is solved there.


----------



## jey

Be careful you have some error with those answer. I just tried the first six and the number 4 and 6 have error. May be more exercise are bad too.


----------



## GTE_Admin

Mr. Jey,

Thanks for your input. Will you please tell me which problems need update and I can take care of them ASAP? Did you mean the options do not include the correct answers or the solutions posted on the website have errors?

Thanks


----------



## GTE_Admin

Mr. Jey, yes, you are right.

In the fourth problem (First downloaded file - Moment and Spring Constant), the spring constant was supposed to be 240 N/mm as shown in the video rather than 24 N/mm. I fixed the solution and it should now reflect on the website.

For sixth problem, (First downloaded file- Distance travelled as a graph), I couldn't find a correction. Please let me know your answer and I will fix the solution posted on the website.

Thanks for pointing out the mistakes. I really appreciate it.

GTE_Admin

www.GTEservices.com


----------



## jey

The number six are ok. Its my fail.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## wallee

is GTE services close the free reg? I can not regester and get the solutions, I am trying to study for the Oct. exam please help.


----------



## GTE_Admin

wallee said:


> is GTE services close the free reg? I can not regester and get the solutions, I am trying to study for the Oct. exam please help.


Yes, after a careful review, we closed the free registration. However, I can create a free account for you, or EngineerBoards.com members, if they agree to post their honest opinion about the site contents. You can post it on our discussion forum or rather here as this forum seems to reach broader FE community. Please email me at [email protected] and I will create a free account for you.

Sorry for the inconvenience, but people do not appreciate free stuff. A few people were rude in criticizing. Our development team do appreciate constructive criticism. If the level of the problems is too easy, too difficult, we can take care of that in upcoming problems. Currently, one of our members Mr. Vincent Onana, has contributed a few control system problems and we will be posting them soon.

Thanks for your interest. For less fortunate people (including those rude commentors) the access code is available on eBay for $14.95 for 180 days. Those who are already registered, the site is still free. Just search for *GTE services* on eBay for a complete description.

Thanks,

GTE Admin.

www.GTEservices.com


----------



## Enginnneeer

GTE_Admin said:


> Yes, after a careful review, we closed the free registration. However, I can create a free account for you, or EngineerBoards.com members, if they agree to post their honest opinion about the site contents. You can post it on our discussion forum or rather here as this forum seems to reach broader FE community. Please email me at [email protected] and I will create a free account for you.
> Sorry for the inconvenience, but people do not appreciate free stuff. A few people were rude in criticizing. Our development team do appreciate constructive criticism. If the level of the problems is too easy, too difficult, we can take care of that in upcoming problems. Currently, one of our members Mr. Vincent Onana, has contributed a few control system problems and we will be posting them soon.
> 
> Thanks for your interest. For less fortunate people (including those rude commentors) the access code is available on eBay for $14.95 for 180 days. Those who are already registered, the site is still free. Just search for *GTE services* on eBay for a complete description.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> GTE Admin.
> 
> www.GTEservices.com



Thanks for the problems and solutions! Any help during my FE quest greatly appreciated from those at the board that survived the FE.


----------



## feinfo

GTE_Admin said:


> Yes, after a careful review, we closed the free registration. However, I can create a free account for you, or EngineerBoards.com members, if they agree to post their honest opinion about the site contents. You can post it on our discussion forum or rather here as this forum seems to reach broader FE community. Please email me at [email protected] and I will create a free account for you.
> Sorry for the inconvenience, but people do not appreciate free stuff. A few people were rude in criticizing. Our development team do appreciate constructive criticism. If the level of the problems is too easy, too difficult, we can take care of that in upcoming problems. Currently, one of our members Mr. Vincent Onana, has contributed a few control system problems and we will be posting them soon.
> 
> Thanks for your interest. For less fortunate people (including those rude commentors) the access code is available on eBay for $14.95 for 180 days. Those who are already registered, the site is still free. Just search for *GTE services* on eBay for a complete description.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> GTE Admin.
> 
> www.GTEservices.com


same here...can i have the free accress..as there's only five days left?


----------



## RoxanneIsNumber1

can i get free access as well??


----------



## Flo Moise

Can I get a free access as well


----------



## Flo Moise

RoxanneIsNumber1 said:


> can i get free access as well??


can I get a free access as well.


----------



## GTE_Admin

Please do not ask for free registration. This is the new version of the site and we have been working really hard to get the contents upto this level. Plus we don't think $15 is a huge sum for this. Please try to understand.

Note to administrator: Please delete this topic if possible. It's my sincere request. I could not find the delete topic option anywhere here.

If anyone has any questions they can email me at .... admin (at) gteservices (dot) com.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Hyeon Mun OH

GTE_Admin said:


> Hello,
> Please find attached . For solutions, please visit www.GTEservices.com
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> _GTE_Admin


I need solutions and answers for FE exam,

but can't find them on your website( GTEservices.com.)

($14.95 for 180 days. Payments are processed through PayPal.)


----------



## thetaxi10

Are these sample tests still available. They seem to be the only ones in the entire FE/EIT thread


----------



## GTE_Admin

The contents are available without any charge for a limited time on www.FEsuccess.com

Note: All problems posted there are with solutions.

If, for some reason, the solution is not displayed, then right click and select 'forward' or 'play' .


----------

